# Value of PMs in Hammond Organs



## Ocean (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi,
I am requesting some help figuring out the value of Pms in a Hammond Organ.

I found one for sale in my town for $50. 

I think I could get it for less, but I would like some ideas of values of the metals before I purchase.

Thanks!


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 29, 2010)

Here is some info from the forum;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=164&p=7547&hilit=hammond+organs#p7547

Scratch the part about the silver,in the organs as I only found that in a few,and it seemed as if it was plated.
I averaged about 2 dwt of palladium from the organs like M-3,just from the bussbars.
Then there is all the little contacts also.

Current 2 Dwt palladium value;
http://www.dendritics.com/scales/metal-calc.asp?WeightU=2&Units=dwt&Metal=Pd&PurityC=1.000&Purity=1&PrOzt=&CurrencyN=USD&Markup=0

It is also a pretty lot of work for the palladium.I got all mine for free,I lost count but probably got about 15 or so by now.There is a free one on Phila. Craigslist that I passed up on.I don't think I would pay $50 for one to scrap.

Jim


----------



## Ocean (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 30, 2010)

The Hammond CV had 5.4 dwt of palladium,so that one may be worth buying for $50.I just looked up the current value on that ($174.83);

http://www.dendritics.com/scales/metal-calc.asp?WeightU=5.4&Units=dwt&Metal=Pd&PurityC=1.000&Purity=1&PrOzt=&CurrencyN=USD&Markup=0

Jim


----------



## Ocean (Oct 31, 2010)

not sure of the model.

Have asked the lady and she doesn't know and can't/won't look on the back to tell me.


Also, I have a serious Newb question:

WHAT is "dwt"?  

Thanks


----------



## rusty (Oct 31, 2010)

Ocean said:


> WHAT is "dwt"?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 31, 2010)

Ocean said:


> not sure of the model.
> 
> Have asked the lady and she doesn't know and can't/won't look on the back to tell me.
> 
> ...



It's a penny weight..


----------



## Ocean (Oct 31, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Ocean said:
> 
> 
> > not sure of the model.
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Ocean (Oct 31, 2010)

rusty said:


> Ocean said:
> 
> 
> > WHAT is "dwt"?
> ...



Beautiful, thanks Rusty


----------



## darshevo (Oct 31, 2010)

Excellent image Gil. Saved to the desktop, heck it might even BECOME my desktop

-Lance


----------



## pinman (Nov 11, 2010)

Does anyone know if a Wurlitzer model 805 uses palladium on the buss bars?


----------

